# الوقود العضوي... نظرة مستقبلية



## تصميم وكومبيوتر (10 يوليو 2010)

الوقود العضوي... نظرة مستقبلية​ 
المهندس كريم البيضاني
[email protected]
يعتبر الوقود العضوي من البدائل المستحدثة او التي تم الاستثمار فيها في وقت قريب في مجال انتاج واستهلاك الطاقة...ولتسليط الضوء على ماهية وطريقة الحصول على هذا المصدر الهام للطاقة..علينا اولا التعريف به ولماذا اصبح هذا الوقود مصدر اهتمام الشركات العالمية..
المادة العضوية: وهي عبارةعن مركبات الكربون وتتألف من ثلاثة أنواع: 
-البروتينات:
وتتألف من الهيدروجين، الاوكسجينوالنيتروجين إضافة إلى كميات ضئيلة من الفوسفور والكبريت، والبروتينات تذوب فيالماء مكونة محلولاً غروياً غير شفاف.والبروتينات تحتوي في تركيبها على عدد منالأحماض الأمينية المهمة جداً للحياة. من الأمثلة عليها. البروتينات التي تزود الدمبالهيموغلوبين والزلال.تعتبر البروتينات من أهم عناصر الغذاء اللازمة للإنسان لأنالجسم يتمكن من خلالها من إعادة تجديد خلاياه كما أن البروتينات تعد المادةالأساسية التي تتألف منها الهرمونات والخمائر والأجسام المضادة، كما أنها تدخل فيبناء أنسجة الجسم وعضلاته وفي الأعصاب والدم والشعر والأظافر، حتى أن الهيموغلوبينالذي يقوم بنقل الاوكسجين من الرئتين إلى الخلايا هو بروتين. ويتألف نصف جسمالإنسان من البروتين إذ يتوزع بنسب مختلفة فثلث منه في العضلات وخمسة في العظاموالغضاريف وعشر في الجلد.
والبروتين نوعان:
1. بروتين درجة أولى: يوجد في: ـ البيض ـ الخبز ـ الحليب ـاللبن ـ الكبد ـ القمح ـ الخميرة. 
2. بروتين درجة ثانية: ويوجد في: الجوز ـ اللوبيا ـ الفول ـالفستق ـ الشعير ـ فول الصويا. 
ومنأهم أعراض نقص البروتين في الجسم نذكر:
3. بطء عملية النمو. 
1. النحافة وتشوهات عضلية لدى الكبار. 
2. اختلال في توازن السوائل داخل الجسم. 
3. ضعف مقاومة الجسم. 
4. عسر الهضم والامساك. 
5. ومشحوب تعب وتوتر. 
ولكييأخذ الإنسان كفايته من البروتين يجب أن تكوننصف كمية الطعام التي يتناولها من أصلحيواني لأن البروتينات التي يحصل عليها من مصدر نباتي تعد ناقصة.
-الدهون:
تتألف الدهونمن: (الكربون، الهيدروجين، والاوكسجين). ويشكل الهيدروجين نسبة عالية من الدهونتفوق مثيلها في البروتين. وعندما يتأكسد الدهن فإنه يتحول إلى ماء ثاني أوكسيدالكربون، لذا فإن الدهن يحتاج إلى كمية أكبر من الأوكسجين كي يتأكسد والمصدر الذييمدنا بالدهون، النباتات والحيوانات التي تستطيع عبر تفاعلات داخلية أن تحول دهوناًمعينة إلى دهون من نوع آخر كما يمكنها أيضاً أن تحول البروتينات والكربوهيدرات إلىدهون بينما تتمكن النباتات فقط من تحويل ثاني أوكسيد الكربون والماء إلىدهن.
تعتبر الدهون مواداً باعثة للنشاط والطاقة في الجسم، إذ أنها تتحول إلى سكرينتج النشاط في الجسم وإن نقص السكر يؤدي إلى التعب السريع.
والدهون تتحول عبرعملية الهضم إلى أحماض كثيفة وغليسرين، مما يساعد على الاستفادة من فيتامين d كمايساعد في ترسب الكالسيوم والفوسفور على العظام.
ونقصان المواد الدهنية يعرضالجسم لأمراض كثيرة كالأكزيما بينما يؤدي ترسبها في الجسم إلى الإصابة بعسر الهضموإلى ارتفاع نسبة الكولستيرول.
من أين يحصل الجسم على الدهنيات:​
يحصل الجسمعلى الدهون من المواد التالية:

ـ الزيت.
ـ اللحوم.
ـ الجبن والزبدة.
ـ الجوز.
ـ صفار البيض.
ويحصلالجسم البشري على السكر من الدهنيات كما يمكنه أن يحصل عليها من الفاكهة والخضراواتكالعنب والبطاطا ـ والشمام ـ والدراق ـ والبرتقال.
-الكربوهيدرات:
وهي عبارة عن مركبات تتألف من سلسلة طويلة منذرات الكربون في كل سلسلة ست ذرات من الكربون، أو مضاعفات العدد (6)،اضف إلىالهيدروجين و الأوكسجين.
تأتي الكربوهيدرات على ثلاثة أنواع:​
ـ الفئة النقية: وتشمل جميع أنواع السكاكر سكر القصب ـ سكرالعنب ـ سكر الفواكه.
ـ الفئة غير النقية: وتشمل النشويات.
ـ الفئة غير القابلة للهضم: وهي تحتوي على السيلولوز: تطرحمن الجسم ولها قيمة غذائية عالية إذ تساعد على طرح الفضلات والتخلص منالامساك.
ونقصان الكربوهيدرات يؤدي إلى عرقلةعملية النمو أو توقفها، بينما تؤدي زيادة نسبة الكربوهيدرات في الجسم إلىالسمنة.تعتبر النباتات الخضراء المصدر الأساسي للكربوهيدرات...
فلو اخذنا مثلا بسيطا على عملية صنع الطاقة بصورتها البدائية عند الكائنات الحية..سوف نجد ان الانسان هو المثال الحي على ذلك...وجسم الانسان عبارة عن الة حية...ولكي تتحرك هذه الة وتؤدي وضائفها بصورة صحيحة ..يجب ان تتوفر لها مواد تغذيها بالطاقة اللازمة لتأدية عملها...ومن المواد الاساسية التي يتغذى عليها الانسان لتزويده بالطاقة اللازمة لادامة الحياة لديه..هي السكر...ويعتبر السكر المصدر الرئيس للطاقة في جسم الانسان..وينظم عمل محركات الطاقة في جسم الانسان هرمون الانسولين حيث ينظم كمية السكر المولدة للطاقة في خلايا جسم الانسان..واذا مرض البنكرياس المولد لهذا الهرمون الذي ينتج الانسولين سوف يهلك الانسان سريعا وتدمر اعضاء جسمه...فجميع الاغذية التي يتناولها الانسان تحتوي على السكر ..ويكون بصيغ عديدة ..منها كمية السكر المباشرة او على شكل نشويات والتي تحولها عصارات المعدة وافرازاتها الى سكر جلوكوز وماء ...ويعتبر ابسط مثال على دخول السكر الى جسم الانسان وادامة الحياة فيه...مانسميه اليوم بالمغذي...ويتم حقنه في وريد الشخص حيث يزوده بالغذاء المباشر ..فلو مرض الانسان ولايستطيع تناول الطعام مباشرة فسيحقن له عن طريق الدم وتحصل خلايا جسمه على الغذاء ويعطيه الحياة الى ان يزول سبب مرضه...ومن المفارقات التي اكتشفها الانسان ان جسمه لايختلف عن اية ماكنة صناعية او محرك سيارة...ولو عملنا مقارنة بسيطة بين عمل جسم الانسان ومحرك السيارة نجد ان جسم الانسان لايختلف كثيرا في عمله عن هذا المحرك..واليكم التفسير
لايستطيع محرك السيارة ان يستغني عن الهواء لاحتواءه على الاوكسجين الذي يختلط مع الوقود حتى يحترق ويولد الحركة اللازمة لتشغيل المحرك..واذا استمر وصول الوقود والهواء والشرارة الكهربائية للمحرك فسوف يشتغل الى ان يستهلك ميكانيكيا بسبب الدوران والاحتكاك والحرارة ...وبالنسبة للانسان لايختلف الوضع كثيرا..فوصول المواد اللازمة لخلايا جسم الانسان من سكر واوكسجين وشحنات لعظلات قلب الانسان يجعل الانسان يعيش لسنوات طويلة ..ويستهلك جسم الانسان مثل محرك السيارة بسبب امور لاتختلف كثيرا عن محرك السيارة..فمضخة الوقود عند المحرك لاتختلف عن مضخة الدم عند الانسان وهي القلب..وكل خلية في جسم الانسان عبارة عن اسطوانة تشغيل او سلندر..هذه النظرة البسيطة لاوجه التشابه في استهلاك الطاقة بين الكائنات الحية والالات الميكانيكية..جعلت من غذاء الانسان والكائنات الحية الاخرى هدفا للشركات العالمية المهتمة بالطاقة في انتاج الوقود من هذا الغذاء المسمى الحيوي او العضوي وفي الحقيقة هو الايثانول المستخرج من السكر...فالإيثانول مركب كيميائي عضوي ينتمي إلى فصيلة الكحولات له الصيغة C2H5OH. ويسمى كحول الاثانول مادة قابلة للاشتعال عديمة اللون تتكون من تخمر السكر، يستعمل في المشروبات الكحولية وفي صناعة العطور ويستعمل كوقود في المحركات الميكانيكية المجهزة للإيثانول
وتعتبر دولة البرازيل من الدول التي تنبهت مبكرا لتصنيع الوقود الحيوي العضوي كبديل للبترول الذي كانت تستورده لادامة عجلة الاقتصاد النامي في تلك الدولة..فقد كان البترول يستهلك كمية كبيرة من واردات الدولة المالية..
وتعتبر البرازيل من الدول الاولى المصنعة للسكر في العالم عبر زراعة سكر القصب وانتاج السكر المباشر بكميات هائلة نظرا لكبر مساحة البرازيل وخصوبة ارضها...
كان هوزي غولدمبيرغ الفيزيائي النووي البرازيلي الحائز على عدة جوائز يبتغي إختبار فكرة جديدة ومتحدية. ويقول "أنا كفيزيائي، أعرف كيف أقوم بالحسابات. وفي العام 1978 كانت هناك فورة هائلة بخصوص غاز الإيثانول في البرازيل لكن لم يثر ذلك اي نقاش بخصوص استبداله بالنفط. وعندها قرر أن يقوم بالحسابات ليتحقق من مدى إمكانية تجدد الإيثانول. وكم هي كميات النفط التي يمكن توفيرها بالتحول إلى الإيثانول السائل المصنع من قصب السكر؟.​
كانت البرازيل تعاني من أزمتي الإرتفاع الهائل لدينها العام ومن حالة تضخم خطير. وكانت الأزمتان تعزيان بصورة كبيرة لحقيقة أن الإقتصاد البرازيلي كان يسيّر على النفط الذي كانت تستورد نسبة 80 إلى 90 في المئة منه بأسعار خيالية. ولغرض تخفيف اعتماد البرازيل على النفط المستورد تبنت حكومة البرازيل الوطنية برنامجا لتحويل تشغيل المركبات في البلاد من البنزين إلى الإيثانول المصنّع من قصب السكر المخمر. وبالإشتراك مع صناعة السكّر البرازيلية قدمت الحكومة إعانات لمزارعي السكر وقروضا لمعامل تقطير الإيثانول وحوافز لشراء سيارات تعمل على وقود الإيثانول.لكن غولدمبيرغ لم ينشر نظرياته وحساباته في دورية العلوم ("ساينس") العريقة والمرموقة حتى العام 1978 وعندها بدأ صناع القرار السياسي في البرازيل وغيرها من البلدان رؤية أن قصب السكر يمكن أن ينتج وقودا نظيفا مربحا ومتجددا يستعاض به عن البنزين. وقال غولدمبيرغ لمجلة "تايم" الأسبوعبة في 2007: "كانت مساهمتي هي جعل الناس يتيقنون من إن الإيثانول هو توجهنا للمستقبل."


ولايقتصر الحصول على الايثانول من قصب السكر بل من كل الاحياء التي تحتوي على السكريات في تركيبتها..فالفواكه والخضار تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من السكر الذي يتحول الىكحول يمكن تناوله مباشرة عند الانسان واحتراقه في خلايا جسمه وكذلك يمكن تصنيعه كوقود حيوي يتلائم مع طبيعة الالات والمكائن الصناعية...ومثلما يتوفر محرك لوقود الديزل والبنزين والغاز فهناك محركات تستخدم الوقود العضوي..وقد اتجهت دول كثيرة لتصنيع الوقود الحيوي ومنها السويد على سبيل المثال..حيث يتم استخراج الايثانول من لحاء الاشجار التي يتم قطعها من الغابات الشاسعة في البلاد..حيث يحتوي لحاء الاشجار على نسبة لاتقل عن 30 بالمائة من السكر..ويتم عزل هذا السائل ومعالجته للحصول على الايثانول..ويتم استخدام بقايا الاشجار للصناعات الاخرى ...ان الاستخدام الهائل للطاقة الناضبة مثل النفط والفحم وغلاء اسعارها واثارها البيئية..جعل التفكير بالبدائل من الامور الملحة والمستعجلة لدى الكثير من الدول ...ان وجود بديل للنفط في مجال توليد الطاقة لايعني الاستغناء عن النفط بتاتا..فالنفط مادة تحتوي على امور اخرى كثيرة غير الديزل والبنزين ..فالنفط مادة تستخدم في الصناعات الكيمياوية وحتى الغذائية ..ومعظم اجزاء السيارة مثلا تحتوي على مواد يكون المكون الرئيسي لها هو البترول مثل الاجزاء البلاستيكية والعوازل وحتى مقاعد السيارة...وهذه المواد يمكن استخدامها مرة اخرى عبر صهرها واعادة تصنيعها...وبرأي غولدمبيرغ فإن هذا لم يتحقق في وقت سابق لأوانه أبدا. ففي مقال آخر في دروية "ساينس" نشر في 2007 احتسب الفيزيائي أنه على خلفية المعدلات الراهنة لاستهلاك وقود الأحافير فإن احتياطيات النفط ستنضب خلال 41 عاما والغاز الطبيعي في غضون 64 عاما والفحم الحجري خلال 155 عاما. وجاء في المقال قوله: "إلى جانب مسألة النضوب فإن استهلاك وقود الأحافير يتسبب في مشاكل بيئية خطيرة، وعلى الأخص تسخين حرارة العالم." وهو يرى في تجربة البرازيل مع الإيثانول نموذجا يمكن بل يجب الإحتذاء به في العالم قاطبة. إذ إلى جانب خفض اعتماد البرازيل على مصدر طاقة آخذ بالنفاد فقد أدى استخدام الإيثانول في البرازيل إلى خفض انبعاثات غاز الكربون بنسبة حوالي 47 في المئة سنويا أي نسبة 20 في المئة من كامل أثر الكربون.ان خطورة الوقود الحيوي لاتكمن في اثاره الجانبية كما هو الحال مع الكاربون المنبعث من عوادم سيارات البنزين والديزل..بل له اثار اجتماعية وبيئية اخرى..مثل استخدام الهندسة الوراثية في تغيير تركيبة المحاصيل وبذورها من اجل الحصول على انتاجية اعلى..وقد تنتقل هذه التغييرات الى غذاء الانسان ويحدث تأثيرا صحيا كبيرا على البشرية..كما سيكون استخدام غذاء الانسان كمصدر للطاقة كارثيا على الانسان وقد تحصل المجاعات بسبب نقص الغذاء او احتكاره من قبل دول من اجل حرمان شعوب اخرى لايكفيها محصولها المحلي بسبب الضروف الطبيعية والتصحر..ومع هذا كله على الدول التي تنتج البترول وتصدره ان تعي حقيقة كبيرة..وهي ان البدائل قد تاتي ثمارها سريعا اذا استمر التطور التكنولوجي على سرعته هذه وتوفر امكانيات تطويع التكنلوجيا لجعل البدائل ارخص ثمنا واقل خطورة على الانسان...​

​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يوليو 2010)

هل تريد أن نحرق أجسامنا حتى نحصل على طاقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

